# من فضلكم اود تصميم كوع مواسير من الصاج ..كيف؟ رجاء المساعدة



## علاء عبدالرحيم (17 يوليو 2009)

اخواني مطلوب تصميم كوع مواسير باقطار مختلفة 4,5,6....بوصة من الصاج لتنفيذ احد شبكات الفلترة حيث التصميم بالكامل علي الصاج ثم درفلة كل جزء ثم التجميع وقمت بالتصميم لكن ظهرت عيوب في اجزاء الكوع حيث لم تتطابق كليا علي بعضها فبحثت لدراسة تنفيذ التصميم الامثل ولم يفلح بحثي رجاء المساعدة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------

